# Sears?  Huffy?  What is it?



## deathkrate (Feb 20, 2011)

A guy I know has a yellow off brand bike with yellow fenders.  It has a spyder chainguard (which I assume is wrong since it's red).  Any idea what it is?  Any idea of value if there is any (it's rusty).

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## ratina (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks Huffy to me. I have this girls version that looks the same:

Guard says Dragster

Mine has an All-Pro badge (sticker) on it


----------



## unknown52 (Feb 24, 2011)

might be a huffy rail (unsure if some came without shifter).  but the fork markings look like rail not dragster.


----------



## Mark W (Feb 24, 2011)

*Huffy Built*

This bike is built by Huffy.  It's not a Rail, it's just a 20x20 coaster bike.  It has a Sears Spyder guard on it which is obviously not correct for the bike.

Mark


----------

